# Clownfish keep dying



## mrsprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

EDIT: *This was a prank guys. I just wanted to test the waters and see if this is a hostile or non hostile forum and this seemed like the fastest way to find out. Forgiveness, please .
*
Hi everybody.

I have a 38 gallon tank with an Aquaclear filter and a heater. I'm not sure which aquaclear it is but it is a big one. I have a blue gravel bottom with some rocks for hiding spots.

After setting up my tank, adding the dechlorinator they told me to get, putting the stuff in the filter that came with it, and waiting a couple of days for the chlorine to leave the water, I went to buy my first fish. 

For my first fish, I bought a clownfish, because it reminded me of the fish from Finding Nemo. I put him in the tank, went away, and when I came back an hour later he was floating at the top.

I figured I hadn't used enough dechlorinator, so I used the rest of the bottle, waited a couple more days, and bought another clownfish, but the same thing happened!

I'm at my wits' end. I don't know what I did wrong. I just want a couple of nice colourful fish and I thought it would be easier to take care of them than this.

Can anybody help me?


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

I really hope you don't mean a saltwater clownfish, just like nemo (Ocellaris Clownfish), if so then that would mainly be why they die.

second, the water will be safe as soon as you add the dechlorinater, just use the proper amount as indicated on the bottle.

What isn't safe is not having cycled the tank, I imagine you added a bottle of tank starter with the beneficial bacteria all in one, and the pet shop told you that you were good to go right away. not the case

In reality, cycling a tank can take several weeks. there is a good thread on here about the nitrogen cycle, i suggest you check it out, 

also, the size of the filter should be written on top of the lid.

don't worry though, once you get the hang of it, fish keeping isn't all that hard


----------



## mrsprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Marshall said:


> I really hope you don't mean a saltwater clownfish, just like nemo (Ocellaris Clownfish), if so then that would mainly be why they die.
> 
> second, the water will be safe as soon as you add the dechlorinater, just use the proper amount as indicated on the bottle.
> 
> ...


Clownfish are saltwater? I'll add a picture of the type of clownfish I got. 
I didn't get a bottle of tank starter. I just got the dechlorinator. It's called "Prime". 

What is "cycling a tank"? Can you explain it please?

Also, what do I have to do to the tank to be able to keep clownfish?

Thanks for your help.










The fish looked like this.


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

that is indeed a saltwater fish, they should've told you that at the petstore...remember to always do your research before buying any new fish, to see if they are compatible with your tank and its other inhabitants. Impulse buying often leads to dead fish.

anyways, cycling the tank means to grow the bacteria needed to convert fish waste into less harmful compounds. Fish waste being ammonia, that gets turned into nitrites by one series of bacteria, which then gets turned into nitrates by another, which then need to be removed with partial water changes, usually once a week. 

Here is a good thread about the cycle: http://www.aquariumforum.com/f66/fishless-cycle-15036.html

Prime is a good dechlorinator, so stick with that for now, just be sure to follow the directions as over dosing it can also lead to problems.

And one more thing, owning and operating a saltwater tank is a whole nother can of worms, I would steer clear of that for a while, stick to freshwater until you are more experienced.


----------



## mrsprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks for your help. Is there a good freshwater starter fish you can recommend? I have no idea what kind of fish I should get. Do I need to re-decorate my tank? 
I'll read that fishless cycle link you sent me.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Freshwater fish for your 38 could be swordtails,mollies,guppies(all livebearers and will multiply if you get M&F).You should have 2-3 females for every male.Tetras or certain barbs could be part of a good community.
The fish store that sold you the clownfish should be shot!
Before getting any fish you need a freshwater test kit.Most here use API freshwater master kit,as the "strip" test are pretty innaccurate.
You will do better and be able to stock all at once if you do the fishless cycle.
If you choose to cycle with fish in tank you should get a couple and abosulutely need the test kit,and the willingness to change as much water as necessary(possibly 50% every other day or so).
You really should research fish before you buy and doing the fishless cycle(about 2 weeks give or take) will give you plenty of time to ask and learn about different fish and learn how to do all the testing required without having any losses(wasted $$$).
Good luck and ask what you need to know.
Give the pets store a piece of my mind also,tell them they are no help(most at least "pretend to be" to get your money).


----------



## Threnjen (Jan 10, 2013)

Oh my, that's a saltwater fish 
I'm not going to give you advice because I'm new, but from here out consult the good people of this board to get up and running and they will steer you in the right direction.

You kind of need to dial back and go back to the beginning. Reading that Fishless Cycle thread and starting from scratch. Also accept in your heart that you won't be able to have any fish for a few weeks while you set up your tank. But one you set it up right, you'll be able to have a thriving community!

If you want a fish that has flashy colors, a school of Neon Tetras is really pretty. They are the small fish that are blue/red. They like to be in groups so get at least 6. But again... don't do it right now. Cycle your tank first 

You have lots of time to learn and research your fish plan while your tank cycles.


----------



## mrsprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

LOL. Sorry guys I couldn't resist pranking you. I'm actually a very experienced aquarist with about 14 years of fishkeeping. 

I just wanted to see what kind of reactions I would get. I expected to be bashed, insulted, degraded, and told where to go, but that didn't happen. What a nice group of people.

If you can excuse me my little prank I think I will enjoy being on these forums.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Did you think you might get banned on your first day?How nice is that?


----------



## mrsprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> Did you think you might get banned on your first day?How nice is that?


Banned for just one friendly trolling post?


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

Yeah not funny dude, I took time out of my day to answer you nicely when I figured this was a troll, just didn't expect someone to be that ignorant is all.

You even added crap about a clownfish in a ten gallon on another thread, people come here for information and can easily be mislead


----------



## Threnjen (Jan 10, 2013)

Eh, harmless.
Hubby and I had a good discussion about the ethics/moral obligation of pet stores. I'm really glad to hear a pet store wasn't this awful, we were mad at the pet store!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Regardless....not the best thing to do.


----------

